# Sailboat Swap/Seattle for ?



## DOgre (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a 30'' fiberglass sloop parked in downtown Seattle that is under used during our brief summer. I am intersted in swapping some boat time with a similar minded person who has a boat in the Whitsunday''s (AU).

Interested sailors may e-mail me any suggestions or possible swaps at [email protected]

Watch the boom, there is a reason that it is called a boom.

Dave Oglevie
Seattle


----------

